# How do you store your fluffs clothes?



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I would love it if everyone would share how they store their fluffbutts clothes. Pictures would be even better! I was thinking of buying one of those dog armoirs but they don't hold enough. Right now I have Nissa's clothes in a small dresser of drawers but they get so squished. 

My 2nd attempt at sewing Nissa a dress. I have a friend who has a little girl that loves the Disney Princesses so I made it for her to wear when she sees little Reagan.


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

well as for right now i have them everywhere...i haven't gotten the doggie/office room setup yet...hehe...been so lazy with the weather...all i have been doing is buying and buying...hehe....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I borrowed this idea from Dr. Jaimie. It's made with Closetmaid components, a two drawer unit and a two shelf unit. You remove the shelves from the shelf unit and install PVC piping for a rod to hang clothes on. It's much, much bigger than the doggie armoires, although still not big enough!

[attachment=35731:armoire.jpg]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> I borrowed this idea from Dr. Jaimie. It's made with Closetmaid components, a two drawer unit and a two shelf unit. You remove the shelves from the shelf unit and install PVC piping for a rod to hang clothes on. It's much, much bigger than the doggie armoires, although still not big enough!
> 
> [attachment=35731:armoire.jpg][/B]


WOW!! Lady has more clothes than I do! 

That's a great idea though!


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a lot of clothes for one small dog. :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> That's a lot of clothes for one small dog. :biggrin:[/B]


What's your point???? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Marj, 
I think someone forgot to tell others that our babies are suppose to have more clothes/bows/toys etc then we do. :smtease:


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

I store my clothes in a cedar chest at the end of my bed! Serves its purpose perfectly and the cedar is supposed to repel fleas, ticks, and mosquitos (but that's not really a problem, just an added bonus I suppose).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hey Marj,
> I think someone forgot to tell others that our babies are suppose to have more clothes/bows/toys etc then we do. :smtease: [/B]


[attachment=35749:thumbs_up.gif] 

Doggie clothes are much cuter than the clothes they make for us.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Of course it's not even close to what our Miss Lady has, but this is Abbey's armoire. I made it out of a cabinet I had in the house - I removed a shelf and put in a spring loaded dow and bought baby hangers and baskets for the bottom. 

This picture is from a year ago and this closet is now busting at the seams!!! :w00t: 

[attachment=35761:Abbey__s_closet.jpg]


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> well as for right now i have them everywhere...i haven't gotten the doggie/office room setup yet...hehe...been so lazy with the weather...all i have been doing is buying and buying...hehe....[/B]


It becomes an addiction! :smhelp: :smrofl: I hadn't sewed in years and found myself taking out my sewing machine again just to sew her dresses in prints I wasn't able to find anywhere (tequila/mexican print for our Margarita parties, a golf print for when she's riding along in the golf cart this summer etc.). It's just a lot of fun!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Of course it's not even close to what our Miss Lady has, but this is Abbey's armoire. I made it out of a cabinet I had in the house - I removed a shelf and put in a spring loaded dow and bought baby hangers and baskets for the bottom.
> 
> This picture is from a year ago and this closet is now busting at the seams!!! :w00t:
> 
> [attachment=35761:Abbey__s_closet.jpg][/B]


This is a great idea!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> I borrowed this idea from Dr. Jaimie. It's made with Closetmaid components, a two drawer unit and a two shelf unit. You remove the shelves from the shelf unit and install PVC piping for a rod to hang clothes on. It's much, much bigger than the doggie armoires, although still not big enough!
> 
> [attachment=35731:armoire.jpg][/B]


Wowzers!!!! Are the drawers filled with the matching bows for all the dresses Marj? :smrofl: I love, love, love this idea! Lady is soooooooooooooooooo lucky!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553542
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You made Nissa a dress for Margarita parties?!!! *NOW I'M JEALOUS!!!!*


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:smrofl:


> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553792
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: I'll take a picture after it's made (just ordered the material yesterday!). Now I have to find the perfect bow! IT'S A SICKNESS! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just put them all in plastic tubs...lol.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just saw this one on pamperedpuppy.com and remembered your thread. It comes in white, blue and pink. It's so cute!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Kim you did not tell me you could sew . . .that dress is sooo very adorable :wub: As for armoire's that would be so great so the dresses won't get squished (sp)


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Hey Kim you did not tell me you could sew . . .that dress is sooo very adorable :wub: As for armoire's that would be so great so the dresses won't get squished (sp) [/B]


Actually I used to sew the model garmets for stores that carried fabric a long time ago and have just started sewing again to make a few dresses (pretty basic so far) for Nissa just for fun (I call them her play clothes dresses  ). It's a fun way to spend a few hours on the weekend while baking or something like that.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

OMGosh, Sophie is so far behind with her wardrobe. She only has about 6 dresses, a couple 
velour warm-up suits, pair of shoes/boots........ I better get going here with stuff for her. 
We don't want to get too far behind. Although, I may need to rethink this a bit. Since we 
live in a motor home, it could be hard to store all the clothes that your babies have. Right now, 
they are in a cupboard in a plastic box. Best I could do for now.......unless we remove 
her daddy's clothes from his side of the wardrobe and put her things there. Hmmmmm. 
Will give that some thought.  

Sherry


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh My, Lady's Mom and 2MaltMom, you ladies have such IMPRESSIVE and ORGANIZED closets for your fluff babies!! Totally fabulous and adorable.. :wub: :wub: 

I am so messy I have been keeping Mia's stuff like everywhere..lol...not good! I need to look into getting her something like a closet or armorie to rid of the clutter!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - here are the 2 armoires that I made for the girls' clothes. Who was I kidding. Together, they hold about 1/4 of the girls outfits.










So in addition to the 2 armoires, I also have clothes stored in 15 decorative boxes. But these are completely full and I have no more room.










Help!!!! :brownbag:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> OK - here are the 2 armoires that I made for the girls' clothes. Who was I kidding. Together, they hold about 1/4 of the girls outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lynn, you should be ashamed of yourself.....now clean out those closets and I'll take some of those adorable dresses off your hands... :thumbsup: I'm only doing this for your own good, of course


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone has such cute things to store their fluff's clothes in. :wub: 

I did the Closet Maid thing that Marj mentioned. I have 2 fluffs but here is how I store their clothes :brownbag: 

I started out with a drawer cart, which I now use for T-shirts, PJs, hoodies, blankies, etc.....and some of my makeup lol!









This is Bella's closet. :brownbag: 









Bella and Chloe's special dresses that have tulle or I don't want crushed I put in under bed storage boxes. :brownbag: 









And I put their bows in these clear bins on the left I got from Joanns (another idea from Marj :biggrin: ) and collars, harnesses in the box on the right. :brownbag:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda has my guest closet and also part of my closet. when we move I'll take a picture of her room


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:smheat: I am soooooooooooooo envious of all those beautiful dresses! I think you need to do a "little spring cleaning" to make room for more  Chloe and Bella are two very lucky little girls! Wonderful!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

My closets don't look that organized. I really enjoyed looking at all the different ways everyone has stored their clothing. Moxie has one draw in both of our houses...LOL. Our malteses...( or is is maltie for plural? ) are not spoiled...poor babies..LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I borrowed this idea from Dr. Jaimie. It's made with Closetmaid components, a two drawer unit and a two shelf unit. You remove the shelves from the shelf unit and install PVC piping for a rod to hang clothes on. It's much, much bigger than the doggie armoires, although still not big enough!
> 
> [attachment=35731:armoire.jpg][/B]


I will have to get one of these


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Holy Night!!! You ladies have got a lot of dog clothes!!! I'm going to show my parents and boyfriend these pics so they know that I'm not 'that' crazy. 

Josie has a spring tension curtain rod in a bookcase in my bedroom. I'll take a pic eventually...

Josie says: Mom, see how deprived I am compared to the other girls!!! Their mommies must love them a lot!!! **pouts**


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Marj, your clothing storage pics always crack me up! Lady is one loved little girl!

I can't get over the wonderful collections some of you have!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this pic was taken before it has overflowed 









pre paxton times...haha now it cant hold it all so i need to add another cabinet. when people come by i walk them by the armoire and say "i know ur going to think im crazy" but they all get a big kick out of it.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I loved all the creative storage ideas for their clothes and bows. Shotzi hates wearing clothes, but before I gave all of them away, I hung them on baby hangers in my closet. Back then, she had nicer dresses than me and they were sooo much cuter too.

I do need to organize her bows though. She currently is using all of my kitchen canisters and two bead organizers. I think she has enough bows to wear a different one every day for two years, and yet I buy more! 

I need help. :brownbag: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

> Oh Holy Night!!! You ladies have got a lot of dog clothes!!! I'm going to show my parents and boyfriend these pics so they know that I'm not 'that' crazy.
> 
> Josie has aQUOTE





> spring tension curtain rod in a bookcase in my bedroom.[/B]


 I'll take a pic eventually...

Josie says: Mom, see how deprived I am compared to the other girls!!! Their mommies must love them a lot!!! **pouts**
[/B][/QUOTE]

Since my 2 fluffs are busting out of their closets I was thinking of trying this idea with an entertainment armoire. I wonder if I could find one from a consignment shop, take out the shelves and put in rods?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG my girls have so little! I thought they have a lot but boy was I wrong. I HAVE to show this to my husband. LOL I can't get over how much stuff some of you have for your babies. My big thing is harnesses. I can't get enough really great harnesses. I have so many and I use to think I had a lot of things for their hair but I think I may be about average in that area. I'm going to have to work on the cloths thing.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

WOW! Perhaps its a good thing you can't get many clothes here in SA for dogs. Bentley has a rugby jersey, two sweaters, one fleece and a t shirt. Brie has two shirts. :brownbag:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, now I really feel awful.... AND happy! My family can finally get off my case and stop telling me "dogs don't need to wear clothes" and let me have the wardrobe I want for Wookie's, Glory's and Micro's clothing.

You all have done some very creative things, thank you for sharing them with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is Lacy's closet with a small section of Rylie's stuff. Just getting started with him..

Looking into the closet









The main side of the closet with all of Lacy's dresses and the carriers at the top









Lacy's tanks and T-shirts and Rylie's little section of clothes









Lacy's original closet which she quickly outgrew. It's now used for storage, sweaters, collars, shoes, and her bow box and crystal collars are sitting on top of it.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> Here is Lacy's closet with a small section of Rylie's stuff. Just getting started with him..
> 
> Looking into the closet
> 
> ...


I think you win the prize. I'd love to have that closet. Not only would I love to have it but I'd love to take Bella and play dress up in it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Here is Lacy's closet with a small section of Rylie's stuff. Just getting started with him..
> 
> Looking into the closet
> 
> ...



You win.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

See, Pat? There is someone worse than me!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

> See, Pat? There is someone worse than me! [/B]



LOL I think you are just as bad! At least I can make myself clean out a few every once in a while


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

:new_shocked: OK, now see...this could be bad. A potential doggy shop-a-holic like myself getting wrapped up with ladies like you....hmm... LOL!!!
I'm SO shoing hubby this link because he'll be droppin a brick, and I can say 'see hunny, I'll be SAVING you money really!' LOL I'll have to post a pic of Vi's closet. You'll be most impressed...lol.





> unless we remove her daddy's clothes from his side of the wardrobe and put her things there. Hmmmmm.
> Will give that some thought.
> 
> Sherry[/B]


HAHAHA!! DO IT!! I say, men don't need THAT many clothes anyway! It's important that your fur baby looks good, and if he can't understand that, then maybe it's time he just packed his bags, right? lol 




> Lynn, you should be ashamed of yourself.....now clean out those closets and I'll take some of those adorable dresses off your hands... :thumbsup: I'm only doing this for your own good, of course [/B]


HAHAHAHA!!! You are SLICK! *sigh...too bad i didn't think of it first...

~~Cheri~~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> See, Pat? There is someone worse than me! [/B]



......and just when I thought it wasn't possible.....Marj, you better get shopping.. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

